# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  '' Mis Trucos de Magia ''

## IlucionesDavid

Hola a todos, Primero que nada les presento uno de mis videos de cartomagia que he hecho. Tengo mi Canal de Youtube Visitalo IlucionesDavid. 
Todavia la estoy practicando asi que si ven algun defecto no se preocupen no me la doy de profesional  :Smile1:  Espero que les guste mucho Salu2....!!!! Cuidenseeee.

Acepto criticas, consejos Siempre y cuando no contenga Groserias  :Smile1:

----------


## julioso

hola, bienvenido , yo no es que sepa mucho pero si te puedo decir que el video quedaría muchísimo mejor con una buena presentacion oral y música ambiental, no es quedase mejor sino que lo dejarias a la altura a la que tiene que estar.
no soy tampoco el mas indicado para decir esto pero por lo que he aprendido en estas ultimas semanas lo importante es transmitir magia no habilidad de manos y ami no me transmites magia, ni a mi hermana que esta aqui alado. sin embargo ese juego se lo hago yo con una presentacion normalita y algun que otro gag y le encanta.
yo que tu lo regrabaria con voz y presentado y lo volveria a subir a ver que te dicen.
ya que no es un efecto que se caracterice por su dificultad técnica te puedo decir que si dejas las cartas cuadraditas y ordenadito, lo haces mas limpio y suabe, menos toqueteo de las cartas queda muchisimo mas bonito y penetra mas la ilusion.
en otro tipo de efecto podrias pensar que es necesario ese desorden o esa forma de las cartas tan... descuadradas por aspectos psicologicos que no me voy a poner a comentar pero aqui no.
un saludo.

----------


## julioso

acabo de entrar en tu canal a verte y me surgió al duda...¿de donde estudias magia? libros o magos que te enseñen? ¿o simplemente la ves por youtube?

----------


## IlucionesDavid

> hola, bienvenido , yo no es que sepa mucho pero si te puedo decir que el video quedaría muchísimo mejor con una buena presentacion oral y música ambiental, no es quedase mejor sino que lo dejarias a la altura a la que tiene que estar.
> no soy tampoco el mas indicado para decir esto pero por lo que he aprendido en estas ultimas semanas lo importante es transmitir magia no habilidad de manos y ami no me transmites magia, ni a mi hermana que esta aqui alado. sin embargo ese juego se lo hago yo con una presentacion normalita y algun que otro gag y le encanta.
> yo que tu lo regrabaria con voz y presentado y lo volveria a subir a ver que te dicen.
> ya que no es un efecto que se caracterice por su dificultad técnica te puedo decir que si dejas las cartas cuadraditas y ordenadito, lo haces mas limpio y suabe, menos toqueteo de las cartas queda muchisimo mas bonito y penetra mas la ilusion.
> en otro tipo de efecto podrias pensar que es necesario ese desorden o esa forma de las cartas tan... descuadradas por aspectos psicologicos que no me voy a poner a comentar pero aqui no.
> un saludo.


Pues la verdad, No tengo dinero para comprarme una Camara con una buena Resolucion y con Microfono, La Camara que tengo tiene microfono incorporado pero no importa que tan Fuerte hable jamas se escucha la voz la edito para que se escuche, pero se escucha muy feo debido al tipo de la camara, El Espacio que tengo es muy poco para poner las cartas cuadraditas y limpias. Ya que es muy pequeño. Cuando me compre una camara con mejor resolucion Y con un buen audio Lo subo con presentacion, si estuvieras aca conmigo editandolo sabrias porque lo subo asi. Salu2.!




> acabo de entrar en tu canal a verte y me surgió al duda...¿de donde estudias magia? libros o magos que te enseñen? ¿o simplemente la ves por youtube?


No Estudio en ninguna escuela y ningun mago me enseña, Solo veo DVDs.

Veo al gran Cartomago Luis Otero haciendo efectos en sus DVDS, Veo MindFreak y aveces veo magia por Youtube . Se Podria decir que aprendo solo, Me enseñan la base y de hay para adelante practico y invento efectos.

----------


## DaarkBro

Hola de nuevo.

Solo para dar unos "consejos"

Con lo respecto a lo de acomodar las cartas, dices que tienes poco espacio para poner las cartas, entonces, porque no te haces/compras un tapete?, en la seccion de cartomagia hay un hilo adherido de como hacer tu propio tapete (por si te interesa).

Vamos, los dvd's de nuestro gran mago Luis Otero, son buenísimos, de verdad que si. Pero ¿Por que no gastar tan solo un poco de dinero en libros?... te recomiendo leer unos hilos que están por ahí (no recuerdo bien donde, pero se te hará fácil hallarlos ya que están adheridos) de un GRAN miembro del foro: Pulgas, donde habla de todo eso: de los libros, los dvd's, el ser autodidacta... todo eso.

Y sobre lo de aprender magia de YouTube... lee lo que te digo de los hilos adheridos que hay por ahí y... refelexiona sobre este punto..  :Wink1: 

Saludos!

----------


## FranLH

Sinceramente no senti sensacion de magia en este video, me ha parecido un video mas de estetica "youtubera",no voy ha entrar a debatir tecnicas ni nada parecido ya que el juego que realizas tampoco las requiere y yo no es que tenga demasiada experiencia como para criticar sobre ello, pero este juego no es el ideal para realizarlo en una grabacion sin voz y aun mas sin tan siquiera barajar las cartas al inicio del mismo... 

Sigue trabajando humildemente y en cuanto tengas ocasion intenta hacerte con algun libro tipo, Canuto o GEC y planteate el hecho de grabar videos sin audio con juegos de este tipo, un saludo, espero no haber sido duro  :Smile1:

----------


## IlucionesDavid

> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> Solo para dar unos "consejos"
> 
> Con lo respecto a lo de acomodar las cartas, dices que tienes poco espacio para poner las cartas, entonces, porque no te haces/compras un tapete?, en la seccion de cartomagia hay un hilo adherido de como hacer tu propio tapete (por si te interesa).
> 
> Vamos, los dvd's de nuestro gran mago Luis Otero, son buenísimos, de verdad que si. Pero ¿Por que no gastar tan solo un poco de dinero en libros?... te recomiendo leer unos hilos que están por ahí (no recuerdo bien donde, pero se te hará fácil hallarlos ya que están adheridos) de un GRAN miembro del foro: Pulgas, donde habla de todo eso: de los libros, los dvd's, el ser autodidacta... todo eso.
> 
> Y sobre lo de aprender magia de YouTube... lee lo que te digo de los hilos adheridos que hay por ahí y... refelexiona sobre este punto..


Ya tengo mi Gran tapete creado por mi Con Foami y unos recursos que encontre :D En el 1r Video de mi canal lo Puedes Ver. La Verdad jamas he comprado un Libro de Magia y no soy esos de los que lee  :Smile1:  Tan Solo soy un Aprendiz no soy el Señor Perfecto como se los he Dicho, Y este juego es mejor verlo en Persona ya que en Video pueden decir que hay una Baraja Preparada o etc :D Salu2...!!!
Saludos! Mas Adelante me comprare libros Si los encuentro xD




> Sinceramente no senti sensacion de magia en este video, me ha parecido un video mas de estetica "youtubera",no voy ha entrar a debatir tecnicas ni nada parecido ya que el juego que realizas tampoco las requiere y yo no es que tenga demasiada experiencia como para criticar sobre ello, pero este juego no es el ideal para realizarlo en una grabacion sin voz y aun mas sin tan siquiera barajar las cartas al inicio del mismo... 
> 
> Sigue trabajando humildemente y en cuanto tengas ocasion intenta hacerte con algun libro tipo, Canuto o GEC y planteate el hecho de grabar videos sin audio con juegos de este tipo, un saludo, espero no haber sido duro


Pues si este truco de magia es mejor en Persona. Precisamente para que no haya una Preparacion de baraja Ya que todos piensan esos  :Smile1:  Si puedes ver mi canal veras que hay 1 Video q no es cartomagia.
No fuistes duro, Se me hace dificil encontrar libros Donde me encuentro :P Y no tengo mucho $$$ Que digamos para comprar Mas Accesorios para efectos, DvDs y Libros :D Pero hay voy, Nadie es perfecto Salu2.!

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo, sin embargo, sin desmerecer lo que dicen los compañeros, como todavía soy un aprendiz y sé poco sólo me atrevo a decirte 3 cosas, la primera que quizá te suene es:

 "La base de la perfeccion es la Practica que se le dedica a algo"

 Segunda:

 PACIENCIA.

Tercera:

 ¡ÁNIMO!  :Smile1:

----------


## julioso

> Ya tengo mi Gran tapete creado por mi Con Foami y unos recursos que encontre :D En el 1r Video de mi canal lo Puedes Ver. La Verdad jamas he comprado un Libro de Magia y no soy esos de los que lee  Tan Solo soy un Aprendiz no soy el Señor Perfecto como se los he Dicho, Y este juego es mejor verlo en Persona ya que en Video pueden decir que hay una Baraja Preparada o etc :D Salu2...!!!
> Saludos! Mas Adelante me comprare libros Si los encuentro xD
> 
> 
> 
> Pues si este truco de magia es mejor en Persona. Precisamente para que no haya una Preparacion de baraja Ya que todos piensan esos  Si puedes ver mi canal veras que hay 1 Video q no es cartomagia.
> No fuistes duro, Se me hace dificil encontrar libros Donde me encuentro :P Y no tengo mucho $$$ Que digamos para comprar Mas Accesorios para efectos, DvDs y Libros :D Pero hay voy, Nadie es perfecto Salu2.!


creo que los que estan aqui escribendote saben como va el juego y no para ser profesional necesitas leer libros, es que un iniciado un aprendiz aprende leyendo libros como pueden ser el canuto, los gecs los light los de florensa...y tambien hay dvd´s.
con respecto a material de iniciación hay infinito y varios idiomas.
todo te lo digo porque al ver tu canal un juego que haces con DL te cuestan muchisimo prepararlos y hacerlos,haces una mezcla y te cuesta muchísimo hacer.... solo vi esos dos videos y el de escena que tampoco me pareció mucho(ojo no controlo de escenario).
simplemente como te digo y dirán machismos usuarios comprate un buen libro, haz esa inversion y aprenderas con gusto por el dinero invertido(si te cuesta adquirirlo con mas ganas y mas entusiasmo le pones)
un saludo.

----------


## lalogmagic

Primero que nada bienvenido al foro, no te salude en el hilo de tu presentación pero si lo hago aquí.

Hoy en día tenemos grandes herramientas que se convierten, si no sabemos usarlas como es debido, en grandes obstaculos para nuestro aprendizaje, sin dudas, los DVD´s y Youtube, pueden ser grandes herramientas, pero mal usadosnos perjudican, por eso debemos tener mucho cuidado a la hora de decidir.

Sin lugar a dudas, si quieres aprender truquitos, youtube es buena opción, si quieres aprender trucos, youtube más alguno que otro DVD es suficiente, pero si quieres aprender, practicar y mostrar magia, los libros son necesarios sí o sí.

Es cierto que no en todo el mundo se tienen las mismas posibilidades, existen países con mucha cultura mágica, por lo tanto con editoriales especializadas y habemos otros países que no tenemos esta cultura, pues no nos queda de otra que buscarla en esos lugares donde si los hay.

Estas muy joven, te recomiendo ir despacio que no debes tener ninguna prisa, ya veras que despacio se avanza más rápido y sin tropiezos, en tu proximo cumpleaños puedes pedir que te regalen el Canuto o la GEC y verás como aprendes mucho más que pasando horas frente a Youtube.

Por cierto, si te gusta la magia, le tendrás que tomar el gusto a la lectura, sino estará muy complicado.

Del video que nos muestras, me resulta muy difícil darte una opinión, por el tipo de juego, hace falta el diálogo y un espectador, sino no se entiende que esta pasando.

Saludos y espero te sirva el consejo.

----------


## DaarkBro

Vamos David, eres de Caracas no? bueno, ahí tienes las sedes de las 2 casas mágicas mas "importantes" de Venezuela. Tengo entendido, ahí se encuentra gran material mágico (cosa, que yo desearía tener aquí en Anzoátegui:$!).

Vamos, animo... y a seguir adelante con esto de la magia




> "La base de la perfeccion es la Practica que se le dedica a algo"
> 
> Segunda:
> 
> PACIENCIA.
> 
> Tercera:
> 
> ¡ÁNIMO!


Saludos!

----------


## gerchulino

Esta bueno el truco pero me pareció medio largo, capaz que un poquito mas corto impacta mas a los espectadores.

----------

